# Anyone else care about the election?



## Leif Notae (Nov 6, 2012)

Good evening everyone,

I don't know about you, but I have very little energy to put out for the election this year. Maybe it is because I swore off TV and radio a year ago (sports radio doesn't count, it is mindless), or maybe I don't have a real dog in the fight, as it were. 

Am I the only one with election burnout? Am I the only one thinking about the fantasy equivalent and what it might do to a society if it goes the wrong way?

Or am I just looking for an excuse not to work?


----------



## Chilari (Nov 7, 2012)

Political discussion is not permitted on this forum as it has led to arguments in the past. Please see the Forum Guidelines for full details. Below is the statement regarding politics:



> Contemporary political discussion inevitably leads to mistrust and division. Asking questions about politics as it directly relates to writing is fine, as is discussing historical political developments for the purpose of research. But all contemporary politics, including hot-button issues, are unwelcome distractions that must be avoided.


----------

